# Aldi Descaler?



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wonder if any forum members have used this descaler . I don't really live in a hard water area but thought it might be worth keeping on top of things with my machine .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find it is far too aggressive for coffee machines. What are its ingredients ?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

When machines are so expensive and espresso machine descaler so cheap why would you considering risking it.

This is the definition of penny wise but pound foolish


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

I wont chance it if it's a risk , i've not had to buy any descaler up till me buying my machine and spotted this in Aldi this morning but if it's dodgy i'll go with whats recommended on the forum.

Cheers


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

food grade citric acid - couple of table spoons 30-40gm in a couple of litres (full reservoir give or take) - very good VFM, safe and effective.

you can buy 1kg on ebay for £5ish and that will last you years.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Cheers Olliehulla


----------

